# Chair Exercise For Belly Reducing?



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2021)

Does anyone know of any exercises you can do to reduce the belly while sitting in a chair?  It's too hard for me to get down on the floor and then back up.  I've got to do something about this already.


----------



## katlupe (May 30, 2021)

I have been meaning to do chair exercises for awhile now. These two guys are physical therapists and I believe they give good advice. Here is the link the video, Get Your Stomach Slim & Tight in 3 Weeks - No Sit-Ups or Going To Floor.  I had saved this one to use.


----------



## Ronni (May 30, 2021)

Belly fat, especially in seniors, indicates visceral fat which is the fat that surrounds internal organs, and is particularly concerning.

Spot reduction is seldom successful in reducing such fat. Overall aerobic exercise is much better, both for physical health and fat reduction throughout the body.

Full article from Web MD

It’s a very frustrating problem.  Even though I’m tall and still relatively slender, my belly has slowly gotten bigger over the years, requiring an increase in my pant size and looser tops. But apart from physical appearance I’m more concerned about what’s going on in there, about the fat that’s surrounding and intruding into those vital organs, and the health concerns that brings along with it.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Belly fat, especially in seniors, indicates visceral fat which is the fat that surrounds internal organs, and is particularly concerning.
> 
> Spot reduction is seldom successful in reducing such fat. Overall aerobic exercise is much better, both doe physical health and fat reduction throughout the body.


Agree with all you said here, @Ronni.  

Age reduces our muscle mass and thins our bone, so even if we weigh the same as in younger years we are carrying more pounds of fat and fewer of muscle and bone.  

I got rid of belly fat by dropping to six pounds below my previously normal weight.  Not saying it's easy, but it's the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## John cycling (May 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone know of any exercises you can do to reduce the belly while sitting in a chair?  It's too hard for me to get down on the floor and then back up.  I've got to do something about this already.



Being able to get down on the floor and back up is extremely important, especially as people get older.
What if you fall, and you can't get back up?  This is the reason that people need to keep practicing this exercise.
I often practice getting on the floor and getting back up.  Once you're on the floor this can be done in progressive stages.

Although the floor is the best place to practice, you can also strengthen your core with reverse crunches when laying on a bed.
Here's a good video that shows how to do these.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone know of any exercises you can do to reduce the belly while sitting in a chair?  It's too hard for me to get down on the floor and then back up.  I've got to do something about this already.


I highly suggest a balance ball. You can do an entire workout on one. They even have some great balance ball exercise videos from beginners to advanced


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Age reduces our muscle mass and thins our bone, so even if we weigh the same as in younger years we are carrying more pounds of fat and fewer of muscle and bone.
> 
> I got rid of belly fat by dropping to six pounds below my previously normal weight.  Not saying it's easy, but it's the only thing that worked for me.


Over last winter I had almost 10 lb.s sneak back on, am trying to keep a 250/day deficit in order to lose 1/2 lb. a week.

Getting rid of the belly fat means overall weight reduction, of course any muscle toning your abs might recieve is a definite plus, for your appearance.


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2021)

I saw an internet ad that said it doesn't matter how much you exercise...it won't reduce the belly because it's about balancing your hormones. Of course he was selling pills...you know how that goes.

You were suppose to take an online quiz to figure out your hormone levels...but I 'd out beforehand so I don't know how that worked.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Lara said:


> I saw an internet ad that said it doesn't matter how much you exercise...it won't reduce the belly because it's about balancing your hormones. Of course he was selling pills...you know how that goes.
> 
> You were suppose to take an online quiz to figure out your hormone levels...but I 'd out beforehand so I don't know how that worked.


Sounds like a scam.  Plenty of pro athletes who work out for hours at a time have jiggly bellies.  When they trim their weight, their bodies get much fitter.


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

Lara said:


> I saw an internet ad that said it doesn't matter how much you exercise...it won't reduce the belly because it's about balancing your hormones. Of course he was selling pills...you know how that goes.


That's pretty much true, even the part about balancing your hormones, and if you consider that _not_ eating sugary junk and instead eating more fiber and protein will allow your hormones to settle out.
Exercise reduces levels of the body's stress hormones, such as adrenaline and cortisol. It also stimulates the production of endorphins, chemicals in the brain that are the body's natural painkillers and mood elevators.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I have been meaning to do chair exercises for awhile now. These two guys are physical therapists and I believe they give good advice. Here is the link the video, Get Your Stomach Slim & Tight in 3 Weeks - No Sit-Ups or Going To Floor.  I had saved this one to use.


Thankyou for your post and being respectful of what I asked for.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone know of any exercises you can do to reduce the belly while sitting in a chair?





Ruthanne said:


> Thankyou for your post and being respectful of what I asked for.


The balance ball is used as a chair.
I was respectful. 
You ‘re welcome Ruthanne


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

Decades ago, I bought an EZ Krunch for $19.99 and I still have it. I'm so glad I don't subscribe to that get rid of everything you haven't used in a year theory. I've put it away then pulled it out to use several times over the years. I use it while sitting in a chair and can feel it working these abs. In fact, I need to start using it again. I've lost weight but the belly remains. Looks like Ebay still sells it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3135347522...1291&msclkid=d32ec76efacb17346722a7dacd62fad3


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Decades ago, I bought an EZ Krunch for $19.99 and I still have it. I'm so glad I don't subscribe to that get rid of everything you haven't used in a year theory. I've put it away then pulled it out to use several times over the years. I use it while sitting in a chair and can feel it working these abs. In fact, I need to start using it again. I've lost weight but the belly remains. Looks like Ebay still sells it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3135347522...1291&msclkid=d32ec76efacb17346722a7dacd62fad3


Thankyou.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

You're welcome Ruthanne.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2021)

Here's a couple of videos you may want to look at Ruthanne.  I'm glad to see you're wanting to get in shape even though you have some physical pain and other issues that make exercise hard.  I've done some "sit and be fit" exercises in the past, there was a lady on TV who had a show about it, for different parts of the body or overall health, but she was on many years ago.  Kudos for thinking of your health, good luck my friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Decades ago, I bought an EZ Krunch for $19.99 and I still have it. I'm so glad I don't subscribe to that get rid of everything you haven't used in a year theory. I've put it away then pulled it out to use several times over the years. I use it while sitting in a chair and can feel it working these abs. In fact, I need to start using it again. I've lost weight but the belly remains. Looks like Ebay still sells it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3135347522...1291&msclkid=d32ec76efacb17346722a7dacd62fad3


I bought the EZ crunch years ago too Diva, along with the Ab Roller, where you lie on the floor and it supports your neck and head.  A couple of the things I bought from As Seen On TV that I ended up not using much at all and throwing them out because they were just taking up room.  Thanks for the memories, that was a loooong time ago.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

@Ruthanne, I sincerely apologize if my answer felt disrespectful.  My intention was to be helpful.


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone know of any exercises you can do to reduce the belly while sitting in a chair?  It's too hard for me to get down on the floor and then back up.  I've got to do something about this already.


Check out u-tube. Search _Chair exercises for belly fat _or_ Lose belly fat sitting.._
I often use u-tube of exercises


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes, it is effectively proven that exercising with a chair by doing crunches with the chair helps you to burn belly fat and also helps you to stay slim.


----------

